# not working



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

ok i am trying to install mandrake 9 on my pc that already has win xp on it and id like to keep windows on it. i know that mdk does all of the partitionoing for me so im not worried about that.
ok i made sure that the first boot drive in the advanced bios was cd-rom and there is not even an option for dis-abling plug and play so i put in cd-1 and saved and exit and nothing happened, just continued to boot windows like normal.....whaat can i do???????????
please help!!!


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Where did you get the disks?It could be that if they were downloaded and not burned properly.
HTH
lynch


----------



## 5amYan (Jun 19, 2002)

iso are disk images they need to be burned as an inmage. You CANNOT simply copy them to the cds

IE in your burner there should be an option to create cd frome image... or something like that.


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

i used nero to burn the image 
could i maybe make a boot floppy?
ill try to burn it again iguess any other suggestions?


----------



## 5amYan (Jun 19, 2002)

did you check the sums to make sure they match after down load?
Did they match?

Did burning again work? You did burn from iso image right?


Still didn't work and you have a fast connection?
I highly recommend FreeBSD.
It installs via ftp and is just a wonderful OS.


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

ok i re-burned the image and when i poped in the cd while in xp a thing poped up for mdk asking if i wnted to install it on my pc i clicked on install and it told me to re-boot to start installation process,it re-booted and nothin happened continude to boot normally 
MAN!!!!!!!!
please help


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

1.I'd check the boot order in the bios setup again,unless you already have.
2.You can make a floppy by booting into dos(use a win9x floppy) and running rawrite :
After dos is up *cd* to d:\ dosutils on 1st (install)cd,then type *rawrite*. You'll be prompted for an image.Look through the images folder and look for somthing like "boot.img"or"cdrom.img":that's the file you need.Type * \images\boot.img* and hit enter.
Rawrite then asks for a destination;just type A:
Also there is a chance that the window app called rawritewin may be on the cd.Look for that to make things easier if you dont do dos 
HTH
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

i dont have Dos on my windows machine but i used the xp command prompt and there supposedly in no command E:\dosutils 
my cd drive is E:\ any other way


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

i dont have Dos on my windows machine but i used the xp command prompt and there supposedly in no command E:\dosutils 
my cd drive is E:\ any other way


----------



## 5amYan (Jun 19, 2002)

Did you compare the checksums?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Go  here  and download the "Windows98se OEM" bootdisk. Use that to get dos.
Did you look on the cd for rawritewin?
*cd e:\dosutils* is the command you use.
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

i didnt type CD into the command and there is no rawrite command
man this is frusterating


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

on the mdk9 install disk there is rawrite!! so do i just write the image to the first disk on the floppy?
or what


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Boot the computer with the win98 bootdisk.
When you get to the A: prompt ,change directories(*cd*) to your CD drive :
*cd d:\dosutils*
When the prompt says:
d:\dosutils
Type this:
*rawrite*
When it asks for an image,type:
* d:\images\cdrom.img*
You'll be asked for the destination;put a blank floppy in the drive and type:* A: *
It should write the disk for you.
If you look at the CD with Explorer in XP,you should be able to run the rawrite from there.Try clicking on the penguin icons in the dosutils directory.There should be one called rawrite and one called rawritewin.
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

first i dont have win 98 boot disk i have xp
on the mdk disk one there is an option to intall from floppy i click on it and it starts RawRite 
so while in RawRite do i select the iso image of the first mdk disk and put it on the floppy
If So...
do i have to change any thing in BIOS again or anything like that


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

It doesnt matter what OS you have on your computer;you can always boot with a dos or win9x bootdisk as long as your boot device sequence in bios is set to floppy as 1st boot device.
Did you check your boot device sequence in the bios?
Is it set to boot from the CD drive 1st?Just because the CD auto-starts in XP doesnt mean your CD drive is the 1st boot device.
If you re-burned the disk and it asks if you want to install, the disk should be okay.
Did you do the md5 checksums as suggested by 5amYan?
If you can start rawrite all it wants is a boot image(which should be in the /images folder and called cdrom.img or boot.img)and the destination drive.That would be A: 
Good luck
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

boot sequence is cd rom hd 1 and them something else (a buncha letters).
so in win xp choose to explore the contents of mdk disk 1 and look in a certain folder for \images\cdrom.img 
cool or not


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)




----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

do i have to change my boot sequence?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

If you plan to boot from a floppy,then you must put the floppy drive 1st in the bios boot sequence.
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

ok,made the boot floopy and it went to the instalation!
ok made it through all of the steps untill partitioning my hdd 
how do i keep my windows and have mdk
my hdd is 37gb i have 26.8 remaining 
maybe 20 to win 
and 17 to linux
but i hit resize and it sez it wil lose all data on the partition and thats not what i want!!!


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

WTG on the floppy!
I'll assume you have aborted the installation until you get your partitions right.
Have you formatted the whole drive for XP and it has only taken 10GB so far?The resize option should resize windows xp without losing data-it just makes it smaller.
But you must be sure to run scandisk or chkdsk and be sure to defrag the xp partition also.DrakX and DiskDrake see a fragmented partition and warns you that all data will be lost because the files in xp are scattered around the drive instead of them being in a contiguous area .Run scandisk and defrag and try the resize again.
The best way is use PartitionMagic 7 or 8 to non-destructively resize the partition.
If you know someone who has PM 7 or 8,they can make a set of floppies to run the program without having to boot xp. 
Stick with it,trevor1.You're almost there 
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

ok so defrag and it wont tell me i will lose all data on the drive. 
i dont have to use pm to partition my hdd without losing data do i, but i can use the installer to do that right
P.S thankyou so much for all of this help i would have givven up long ago if it werent for you!!


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

NP 
The installer will resize your windows partition to a size you indicate without any loss of data.You dont have to use PM;just a suggestion.
Here's a page I found that may help:
Drake 9 install-partitioning
I excerpted this:


> # Use the free space on the Windows partition: if Windows is currently the only system on your computer, you have to create free space for Linux data. To do that, you can either delete your Microsoft Windows partition and data (see "Erase entire disk" or "Expert mode" solutions) or resize your Microsoft Windows partition. *Resizing can be performed without the loss of any data.* The resizing option is recommended if you want to use both Mandrake Linux and Microsoft Windows on same computer. If you choose this option, the size of your Microsoft Windows partition will be reduced. You will have less free space under Microsoft Windows to store your data or to install new software.


HTH
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

ok i just defraged last night and the only new thing on my hdd is yahoo messenger 
going forword in the istallation

thanks


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

like i said i defragged last night and just now i tried to install mdk and drakx told me that resizing my main partition would erase all data on that partition, what do i do now?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

What filesystem is XP running-FAT32 or NTFS?
Didnt think to ask before 
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

ntfs


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

well im sorry i have had you giving of this wonderfull help,but i found that you cannot resize ntfs filesystem with drakx so its all been in vain and im not spending 60$ for partition magic im now looking at distros that run of a cd how do u like knoppix or demolinux maybe?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm sorry I forgot to ask about the filesystem before;could have saved us both a lot of time and trouble
I have Knoppix and I think it's great!
I make copies for people who want to try Linux but dont want to change the way thier hdd is set up.You need at least 128MB of ram for it to work well with X windows.But besides that it works well.If you want to download it,this site has a good bit of info on  Linux eval-CDs  like Knoppix.There are links to other live-eval CDs too.
HTH
lynch


----------



## patch-man (Oct 8, 2002)

Sorry, I came into this thread late. There is a way to resize an ntfs partition, check out http://linux-ntfs.sf.net/. I have used this on a couple of different computers (all Win2000) with no problems so far, but YMMV.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanks for the link, patch-man 
Guess it's up to trevor1 to decide if it's too late.I had'nt heard of this tool but will keep it in mind if the need for it ever arises.
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

thankyou patch-man i think i will try knoppix first no to see if i like linux and if i do i know where to go to resize my ntfs partition


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

ok i have nero and im trying to burn the demolinux iso and it freezez every time i try bad image?


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

hey!!! i forgot about demo linux and i downloaded intalled and am running knoppix, im posting this via Konqueror thanks for the help!!!!! it is kinda slow thogh is that just cuz of the cd ro drive is slower than hdd?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

That and the fact that everything is loaded and running from ram.Glad to hear you're finally getting to try Linux.I'm taking the web browser, Galeon, for a 1st spin on the net.So far I like it. 
lynch


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

how do i save my desktop config and urls and things like that?


----------

